# Perfect Circle Autosport brings you Team Dynamics Wheels



## Perfect Circle Autosport (Mar 6, 2012)

Apparently there is not sufficient interest here in Team Dynamics wheels. Without any orders, this opportunity will discontinue.

This is in no way a knock on this forum or its members. The market speaks and this is just business.

At this point, we have until April 5 to generate at least one order to keep this buy going for the community.


----------

